# Midwest Center for Theological Studies



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey PB, 

Just wanted to pass along my beginning impressions at Welcome to the Midwest Center for Theological Studies So far the study of Symbolics with Dr. Waldron is good. We are working through the 1689 LBCF. The apologetic is presuppositional and the focus is Christ. 

Excellent school and challenging. Also, there is surprisingly a quick response from Dr. Waldron for questions. 

Anyone else out there studying with them or have studied with them? It would be nice to have a study group...

RB


----------



## matt01 (Aug 20, 2008)

Reformed Baptist said:


> Excellent school and challenging. Also, there is surprisingly a quick response from Dr. Waldron for questions.



Are you taking courses at a distance?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 21, 2008)

sans nom said:


> Reformed Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent school and challenging. Also, there is surprisingly a quick response from Dr. Waldron for questions.
> ...



Yes. Track II. By study group I meant through something like this http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=35155992323

Hopefully that pulls up a facebook group I just started.


----------

